# Social Anxiety in london



## nizzypatel (May 16, 2021)

Hey, im a sufferer of social anxiety in london. Trying to push myself to make job applications after being scared to do so for about 2 years. Really feel like i need to talk to others who understand that but would like to meet in person as well.

It affects pretty much every aspect of life and makes everything difficult. I've allowed my fears to stop me from taking part in so many things, i feel like ive wasted alot of opportunity, but also made me drop out of uni twice which sent me into a depression.


----------



## Dream Pixie07 (Jul 27, 2020)

nizzypatel said:


> Hey, im a sufferer of social anxiety in london. Trying to push myself to make job applications after being scared to do so for about 2 years. Really feel like i need to talk to others who understand that but would like to meet in person as well.
> 
> It affects pretty much every aspect of life and makes everything difficult. I've allowed my fears to stop me from taking part in so many things, i feel like ive wasted alot of opportunity, but also made me drop out of uni twice which sent me into a depression.


I'm not from London but am in the same boat. I've been living a shut-in lifestyle since graduating high school and that was six years ago. Now I'm going to have and force myself to apply for jobs this summer after getting my covid shots. There is a lot things I could've tried participating in but let them pass me by. Hard when nobody understands where you're coming from.


----------



## nizzypatel (May 16, 2021)

Dream Pixie07 said:


> I'm not from London but am in the same boat. I've been living a shut-in lifestyle since graduating high school and that was six years ago. Now I'm going to have and force myself to apply for jobs this summer after getting my covid shots. There is a lot things I could've tried participating in but let them pass me by. Hard when nobody understands where you're coming from.


The loneliness really gets to you. Its sometimes hard to find motivation to keep going.


----------

